# Why do you like your army choice?



## ajchafe (Aug 13, 2009)

Thought this would be am interesting topic, why did you choose the army/armies that you use? What appeals to you about them in terms of look/play style/fluff and so on...

I admit, I am building an Ork army, but they wouldn't have been my first choice until a my buddy and I split a Black Reach set. Now I love them! Among all the other more "serious" armies, I think they are refreshingly wacky and funny more then anything else. Rudimentary jet packs? Cobbled together vehicles? Weirdboy's causing exploding heads? Yes please. I always figured that when an Imperial Commander see's a bunch of Orks coming his way, he would just have to sigh to himself and wonder what kind of insanity they were going to get up to THIS time. Certainly the Orks are a badass threat, but I just love how they pretty much have no goals other than to go out and krump things for fun. And that, my friends, is awesome.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

My army of choice is Witchhunters, or to be more precise, Sisters of Battle.
Why? I love an army of righteous zealots, and they're a very diverse army when it comes to tactics. Even with the same troups, depending on the situation, you can mold your battleplan through the use of faith. They are also a nice balance between horde armies and small elite armies. And ofcourse the fun is that my opponents generally overestimate or underestimate the power of my units.

My next army I've been planning for years to build, but always put off until I'm FINALLY done with my Sisters of Battle, are a fantasy army. Skaven. Simply put: An army that is BUILT UP from dirty tricks.. what else can I ask for?


----------



## Muffinman (Aug 31, 2009)

I chose Salamanders because I like the fact that their Primarch answered the call at the dropsite massacre and that they have one of the only primarchs that aren't officialy dead yet and that he left clues for his chapter to find. I also really like Orks and Blood Angels because Orks are one of the only armies that arent serious, they just go to war for fun, they like loud noises and Blood Angels are all crazy and they had one of the most noble primarchs.


----------



## Calamari (Feb 13, 2009)

I chose Space Marines because I like the fluff and how easy it is to make your chapter personal. I also like the fact that there are a million and one ways to play them while still remaining fairly viable.

I chose Eldar because I got sick of SM vs SM battles down at my local GW. I wanted a second army and I have been following WOSH for some time now and thought they would be an awesome army to try and are completely out of my SM comfort zone.


----------



## Kale Hellas (Aug 26, 2009)

i like renegade marines(not chaos their merc's) because it kind of makes you have to look at them twice because you go hey honourable zealots,fighting for tau ,plus terminators are always fun to use.


----------



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

Death Guard.

I actually started these simply because I liked the Typhus model, then as I read more and more into there fluff, I started to like them more. Mortarion is a cool Primarch, Nurgle is the best Chaos God (IMO) and there models are tough as nails.


----------



## Holmstrom (Dec 3, 2008)

There was a post like this a few days ago but it's all good. It is just the internet, after all. I like a lot of the Warhammer 40k armies. But my absolute favorite are the Space Marines, or renegade Marines to be more specific but that's just a fluff difference. Though they aren't in league with Chaos.

A band of genetically modified super soldiers who wear power armor that battle across the stars. They are legendary fighters that rain down from the skies to unleash hell on their enemies with all sorts of badass war machines to make that happen. Although I wish they had more tanks, (call me a tread head if you must), but what they have does the job just fine. They have weapons for every occasion and so far the Space Marines have served me well. I've yet to lose a battle. One of my favorite units of the Space Marines are the Dreadnoughts. It's just badass that a warrior whom has become physically broken by combat can be placed within a life sustaining sarcophagus and inserted inside a battle walker.

On top of that, the level of customization and fluff variations between each chapter is pretty cool. Nearly every chapter has their own story to tell. But what is universal is their codes of honor for their brethren. I could go on but you get the picture.


----------



## Lord_Murdock (Jul 16, 2008)

Mordian imperial guardsmen have always been some of my favorite looking models, so I started collecting them as a "showcase" army. I never really expected to ever make an entire usable army, but over time (and with a lot of patience on eBay) I managed to collect over 3000 points of them, although a lot of that is in tanks. Still, almost 100 mordians on the table isn't bad!

The other army I collect is orks, and I made them to be pertty much the polar opposite of the mordians. Where the mordians are primarily an infantry based army, my orks rely heavily on tanks and ordnance (yes, you read that right!). While the mordians are all about golden armour and polished tanks, the orks' stuff is all somewhat... less tidy. They were also meant to be more of a fun army, using mostly heavily-converted models and a very imperial, un-orky theme.

I guess I collect the armies I do just so I can create very unique looking armies. Converting is, after all, one of my favorite aspects of the hobby.


----------



## johnnymajic (Jan 2, 2009)

Tau was my first army because i loved the look of the kroot, and the stories, but then found out that they're nothing more than a meat shield, but then i learned how to use firewarriors and suits and was near unbeatable against friends.

I choose chaos jsut for the fact that I was tired of setting up a gunline and waiting for the enemy to come to me, hence why I choose Khorne as my God. As i become more experienced with my chaos, I've opened my mind to the other God's and how they can help out. I also love how there's so many sick ways to kit out a Deamon prince XD


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Chaos in all its forms. Gives me an outlet for my anger. Kharn's outlook is so simple. No hasseles with house payments, flat tyres, inlaws, work stress etc. Just scream 'Blood for the Blood God' and you are good to go. 
The hideous mutations, gruesome trophies and evil baroque machines all appeal to me. Tratiors both guard and marine give huge modelling opportunities.
Inquisition because i could cram all kinds of conversions into a relatively small army. And when they went radical i could ally them with my guard and even my CSM's for apoc.


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

Dark Eldar - Loved the look of the jetbike and it built from there, they are fast fragile and hit hard with the skills of a marine even though they lack toughness they are just as good a shot and more crazy in CC - who doesn't wany I8 S7 power attacks in CC go the Archites and Archons.

Tau I chose to break away from a CC army still keeping mobility a factor but more shooting based this time with versatility of suits.


----------



## IntereoVivo (Jul 14, 2009)

I went with Chaos after trying out some other armies because I like the flexibility of their force as well as the Fluff.

Now I play/write about the TRUE loyalist, Alexander Zell (Chaos Undivided).


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

i picked chaos because i always loved the bad guys in games, they looked so cool and had the best weapons but somehow were never able to win, so i decided to give them a fighting chance. i read through the legion histories and chose the iron warriors for their merciless tactics in battle, their awesome paint scheme, and of course fluff. imo they are the most dangerous legion out there and have the most ability, plus they look like knights and have every big gun imaginable, even titans! who wouldnt want that?


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

SM because of their mind-wiped psychotics background. 
The fluff may have changed (officially) but I still prefer bling-free SM.
Eldar because of their design. Purely based on the look of the minis. When the Craftworlds and aspect path came in, I stuck with them, because the design got even better.
GK/DH purely because of how they look. They look better than they perform, but that doesn't mean they can't win (GK heavy DH took out our GT equivalent this year).


----------



## PanzerPig (Apr 15, 2008)

Has to be Eldar for me, i love the dying noble, once powerful race. They are mysterious and have flying tanks, then to top it off, awesome aspect warriors, bolt on a interesting fluff aspect in terms of Slaanesh and the Fall and its a top choice. 

In playing terms i like the idea of ambushing, hitting like a truck than leaving the enemy nothing to shoot at back, eldar jumping from wave serpents can do this....love it


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Since I've played and collected nearly every army in 40K, I'll just mention the ones I still play:

#1: Tau. Because they are the most versatile race there is, and I always like the idea of a highly trained and specialized army that "flows" around the enemy in a complicated orchestration of death. I also love the fluff, and especially the part of it where it shows they are not as goody-two-shoes as their reputation says. For example the Koloth Gorge Massacre, where commander Brightsword trapped an opposing army consisting of Space Marine chapters and Imperial Guard in a narrow gorge and lay unto them a barrage lasting for hours on end until they were all systematically slaughtered. I also like the part where Brightsword was called back to T'au to be "censored" for these actions. Whether he was killed, demoted, reprimanded isn't obvious from the fluff - leaving us to nothing but guesses. But I think that if he was still alive, he'd be available as a special character 

#2: Tyranids. Got to love hunger incarnated. Especially when it is the most massive entity in the universe bar none. What made me love them is the Ravener fast attack choice. Killer models. (the old metal ones, not the ugly new ones)

#3: Dark Eldar. A small faction all but untouchable in their little webway retreat, I love them for their style, or lack thereof, when it comes to warfare purely for the pleasure of murder. They appeal to the sadist in me :wink:

#4: Black Templars. I hardly ever play them, but I LOVE painting them. The reason I don't play them is that there are too many Muhreens players and I don't want to add to the crowd. Someday I'll probably sell them off. :no:

#5: Eldar. Eldar was my first army and what got me into 40K in the first place, back in the early days of 2nd edition. Why? The Falcon. I thought it was wicked-cool looking, and then I saw the Warp Spiders, and I was sold. Alas, I no longer own an Eldar army, because all my previous painting attempts turned out utter crap and I realized it far too late. Yet, I am an Eldar player at heart, still, and will some day give them a third go. (Yes, third!)


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

INCOMING TL;DR! BRACE FOR IMPACT!

Chaos Marines are of course evil to the core, but in this case I prefer the term "alternative system of morality". They were betrayed by the Emperor, the leading asshole of the universe. If he had not sent the Space Wolves against the Thousand Sons, if he had not humiliated the Iron Warriors with garrison duty, if he had not reprimanded the Word Bearers (that much), then the Horus Heresy would have been won much more easily, perhaps even keeping it from happening at all. I love Chaos Marines because they dared to stand up against the Emperor and I believe in Horus' dream: an Empire of Chaos, as the best choice for mankind (I mean since Warhammer is so grimdark, everyone is inherently evil, even the Emperor for eating those countless souls, Chaos would be a much more "customer friendly" choice since Chaos is an equal opportunity employer as we all know. :grin: )

Among the Chaos Marines two Legions appeal to me the most: the Thousand Sons for their sorcerous ways (I wanted to be a wizard when I was a kid ) and their wicked intellect, and the Word Bearers for their unholy zeal and utter dedication to Chaos Undivided. I respect the Iron Warriors for their skills at war, especially siegecraft, and the World Eaters for providing Chaos with its best philosophers: "If life gives you lemons, BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD GOD!!!" :grin:

The second army I'm going to build in the long run are the Daemons. I just love Tzeentch, and Khorne and Slaanesh are also tempting. Nurgle is just ugh.


----------



## MrFortunato (Aug 26, 2009)

hmmm

1) Tau, IMO a better philosophy, 'Greater good' sounds better than, 'For the Emperor'
flying hovering tanks, massive suits, god-like fire-power, the thing that clinches it is the fact that no matter how many tanks/infantry/ctaan whatever you've got...I can probably kill it with a railgun :biggrin:

2) hmmm, 2nd, probably chaos, or an airborne guard (but thats the Band of Brothers nerd in me ) go on then, chaos, as someone said, the Emperor is a world-class asshole, he causes half of the legions to rebel in the first-place... and he runs a galactic-wide dictatorship with various planets dedicated to providing arms for his on-going war, he created a bunch of intolerant psychopaths to do his bidding (anyone seeing similarities between the emperor and Hitler here?)...need i say more:laugh:

its about time Chaos, and preferably Tzeentch knocked him off his big golden throne... then turn him into a chaos spawn :laugh:


----------



## Doombringer 1 (Sep 1, 2009)

Before I chose my Grey Strikers I had looked at every army. But I liked how it was so easy to make your own chapter. So I did. I liked the look of Orks and Eldar, so once I have my 3500 points of Strikers i'm going to collect Orks. I chose them for the utter coolness of the Honour Guard. So I bought a box of them and built up from their. Just been completly happy with my choice. Now I have a good army and they are ready to paint tommorow.


----------



## burad (Sep 20, 2009)

Ork Kult of Speed. Since I'm a biker there really was no other choice. Thought about Dark Angels, but then i read a few books about the Imperium and decided it wasn't a nice place to live. But Bikers that live to ride, fight and party? Waaaagh!


----------



## DeathTyrant (Aug 23, 2009)

Orks.
I love the ramshackle nature of their machines, mixed in with actually very advanced and crazy technology (Shock Attack Guns and Kustom Force Fields). I like the runtiest Grots and da biggest Bosses.
Some people may look at them as just a simple, idiotic horde kind of army, but they don't have to be.

Mekanized Orks - Kans, Dreads, Wagons, Deffkoptas, Stompas and more

Kult of Speed - Warbikes, buggies, trucks and tracks galore!

Mobs - The standard hordes of boyz (yet can include specialists like Stormboyz and Kommandos)

Deffwing - 2 warbosses give you 2 Meganob mobs, plus 3 as elites.

They are very versatile, they are fun to convert, and they are Orky maniacs!


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

I've always loved the human soldiers in games like Halo, and the Imperial Guard, especially the Cadians, look very similar to them. I love how they are mere dog soldiers, fighting against the horrors from within, without and beyond with just a lasgun with some guts behind it. They are the underdogs, fighting a war they cannot win. And that is why I love the guard.


----------



## Holmstrom (Dec 3, 2008)

Because the Space Marines cater to my playing style just about perfectly. I wanted a force of elite warriors with a high kill/death ratio that have access to a large assortment of weapons to fight just about any opponents list fairly well. Their fluff is pretty cool, too. I could go on forever, but I'll leave it at that.


----------



## MSQ (Aug 23, 2009)

Orks for me. I've always been a fan of overwhelming numbers, but I like the orks to generally just be awesome. How despite all the havoc and chaos in the 40k universe, they only need a good foight to be perfectly content. Something about that is just awesome to me. That and Shokk Attack Guns are awesome.


----------



## rokar4life (Jun 21, 2008)

Tyranids for me, I've loved them ever since I laid eyes on the big box with the Carnifex inside, just ready for me to build it.


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

Radical Inquisitors were my first army. Not only are xenos considered OK, bu they have assassins, which I consider the coolest units in the game. That and orbital strikes.

My other armies were just for pure fun and/or coolness. I had savage orks and kroot mercenaries, but now they're illegal. :cray: I agree with MSQ, orks have a good philosophy about life. They're also the most successful species IMO, they're happy, well defended, and never surrender.


----------



## HandOfNephthys (Aug 18, 2009)

I love chaos.
The corrupted putrid masses of lumbering, puss filled bohemoths of plague and rot.
Immune to pain, knows not fear, but understanding what to infect and when. Grandfather Nurgle gazzing lovongly over the mass of putrid bile wastlands and his beloved nurglings and plague marines. Quick blood thirsty marines of Khorn tear through their opposition before phasing back into the warp. The sick and Twisted demonettes of slaneesh, seducing and capturing souls. The Powerful Tzeench attacking(As soon as possible, as long as it breaks several laws of physics in the process) with htousands of horrors spawned from the warp...
Did I mention Plague marines are the toughest to take down troops in 40k?
And the sheer amount of converting with Nurgle, And ridiculose paintschemes with Tzeench Makes Chaos my new favorite army (Be it marines of daemons).


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Armies I have ever played (at any points level, even really, really small):

Blood Angels - 2nd Ed Armageddon Campaign. they were awesomes, I was 8. lol
Space Wolves - Made the BAs look like pussies in CC. Grey Hunters have also just always been the coolest Bolter-wielders. Russ was also the most loyal Primarch. About to revisit them.
Imperial Guard - 2nd Ed IG Book's fluff was truly incredible. Plus, regular grunts, fighting everything that's better than them? Coolio.
Orks - So. Much. Fun. The only army I've never stopped playing, they are the best opportunities for Kunvershun, and for generally just playing for lols, not kudos.
Scythes Of The Emperor - Tragic heroes. I tend to side with underdogs in that respect.
Eldar - Wanted to play them for a long time before I tried. Not a beginners army, but a great one aesthetically, and for fluff and tactical reasons.
Death Guard - Sigh. Shame they turned. Love their fluff.
Fallen - Cypher isn't a Traitor. 
Dark Eldar - Very briefly when the Dex came out, I started them. A friend bought an army though, overtook me, and I put them on hold. Sold him what I had - I'll redo them in 2012.
Imperial Fists - Again, fluff reasons. Dorn is one cool dude.

I _think_ that's it...


----------



## Caledor (Jan 15, 2008)

I play the Imperium as a (almost) whole. Guardsmen fighting side-by-side with Space Marines, while waiting for the Grey Knights to drop in to save the day. The sheer scope of what the Imperium has available means that I'm almost unlimited in choice for larger games like apoc, and let's me collect some of what I think are the coolest models available without being locked into a single army.


----------



## Khazaddum (Apr 2, 2009)

I really like the whole thousand sons aspect of sorcery. Destructive magics just appeal to that warm soft spot in my heart :grin:


----------



## buckythefly (Mar 16, 2009)

I am with you and my fellow warbosses, I love my Orks, when asked what army I might play as a secondary choice I just answer "MOAR ORKS!"

I love playing a speed freeks style army, showcasing all of their cobbled together vehicles, and wagons, as well as looted weaponry. Even opponents that have played the orks before still get this look like "What the hell is all that".

However, I fell in love with my orks after just a couple games. At first I had serious army envy, kick ass armor saves, actual accuracy, all of that good stuff...

But then I charged into battle getting cut down for the millionth time three boyz made it, climbed into the tau gun-line and tore it a new one. and it came into my head "How badass are these orks, they go into battle wearing armor that barely counts, barely wearing pants, beating people to death with whatever they can get their hands on."
and I was sold. Orks 4 WAAAAGH!


----------



## ajchafe (Aug 13, 2009)

I think I love just about all the armies for some reason or another. Great responses, glad to get some insight into how people view the different factions and for what reasons.


----------



## oreomaster3 (Mar 13, 2009)

i have choosen the witch hunters because the inquisitor lord looks sooo cool (but then i realised he sucks, but that the sisters of battle rocks :laugh::laugh: )


----------



## hijynx (Aug 7, 2009)

Dark Angels - Because they have something to prove. I dig their mission to rid themselves of their past dishonor.


----------



## hells_fury (Apr 17, 2008)

well my parents forced me to go witch hunters over SM as they were metal, the one thing im glad they did now

faith, so much fun, the look on an opponents face as i get an invun save or put 6 flamers near his fave squad and then give them rending, so much fun

the models are so pretty, especially the stuff that is useless *looks at repentia and shakes my fist* rawr

oh, and the fact that they are nuns with guns, so cool, people look and go haha, chicks, easy to kill, ask the 3 ork deffcopters that charged my celastins, oh wait, they are dead, u cant ask them lol


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Hm

*Dark Eldar*: Ridiculously hard to use properly. Fun to wipe the smiles off of the faces of players who dont see them as a 'proper' army. Stupidly high amount of heavy weapons in a 1500 point game. Powerful lord who can hold up units of terminators and other 'army breaker' units by himself.

*Night Lords*: Unusual Army choice. Fell in love with the 'bat wing' helms. Saw many conversion oppotunites.

*Tau*: Its all about the Fire power.
*
Thousand Sons*: I don't care what toys you loyalist marines get to play with, my AP3 bolters still cut you down, and I've got Oblits ready for anything else.


----------



## solkan (Apr 24, 2008)

Let's see...

Chaos Space Marines - A combination of the armor style back in the Realms of Chaos days, and a really old Dragon magazine article comparing the Imperium to the Empire.

Chaos Daemons - GW tied me up and made me drink the cool aid!

Dark Eldar - I'm making a Dark Eldar army just to use Mandrakes. :wacko:


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

I started collecting chaos because I thought 'hey these guys are chaos, so I can do whatever I want to them, right?'. Picked up the codex after walking out of GW with my friend and said 'What's with all the rules?' But now I'm thoroughly satisfied with my Legion of Sorrows, especially since I've started exploring different units from the codex.

I started collecting my sisters of battle because I'd originally bought a pack of Repentia to use as 'Slaneesh Berserkers', and when a friend rebuked me for playing with them, I painted a sisters army around them. 

Daemon Hunters, my secondary army, I collected since reading Ben Counter's series. Epic.

And I just like orks.


----------



## ajchafe (Aug 13, 2009)

Iraqiel said:


> And I just like orks.


I couldn't have put it better


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

um hmm let me think....

BLACK TEMPLARS

i didnt even have to think after looking over the armies. i knew i wanted space marines because they are a good first army, well balanced, and no matter how many people play them they remain cool. Out of the different chapters the Black Templars stuck out to me immediately. i love their color and iconography and i liked that they had a separate codex. once i got the codex i fell in love with everything about them, how they think, how they operate, how f***in zealous and angry they are. they are the biggest chapter, on an eternal crusade which is sweet, and they have a huge advantage over otehr chapters in that they have no single home world but are fleet based so they dont have to worry about their homeworld being destroyed. i love their rules and tactics and their independant special characters are awesome. Helbrecht is a pretty damn good unit, Grimaldus is like master chief of the chaplains, and the emperor's champion i think is indisputably one of the coolest 40k IC units out there. his special rules makes him such a fun unit to have on the board. we also invented the land raider crusader


----------



## The Odd One (Sep 15, 2009)

Well, I started with Space Marines, but am going too start Orks after looking at those Warbikes ( a motorbike of ramshackle metal driven by an insane lunatic with an urge too run everything over? Yes please..) So I started SM as my first army, after buying myself a box of Scouts. I just built my army from their, using my bitz box on every model. 

Now my Orks will take the light from my SM, by jumping on their bikes, screaming WAGHHH!!! and running people over.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Ultramarine - Smurfy Goodness
Grey Knights - Who doesn't like storm bolter wielding space marines
World Eaters - They're mental!


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

After having a game tonite where my Avatar walked up the board like an unstoppable force deflecting lasers and ignoring explosions - then lay into a heavily armed terminator squd mowing them down with covering fire from a battery of prism tanks..

I can safely say I like my army because it has some really hardcore troops - the kind which an opponent will moan about when they see them on the field 

That and it has the flexibility to do what it wants to and needs to, gotta love playing Eldar.


----------



## LEIGON 16 10 (Sep 11, 2009)

i love tyranids for the fact that there giant bugs that just love to eat. as for my csm there just plain awesome for the face there pure evil and then there is my daemons there awesome nuff said .

legion 18 10 OUT!


----------

